# Neues Rad: AtomZ by Sunn



## la bourde (14. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,


hier ist ein neues Rad:


































Marc Caisso hat an der Entwicklung teilgenommen (Er hat einige UCI Wettkampf damit gemacht) .

Kurbel: Tensile  
Freilauf: Tensile  
Gabeln: AtomZ by Sunn, (Zulieferant:Viz)
Bremsen: Magura Louise (nicht sicher), HS33
Steuersatz : FSA
Lenker,Vorbau: UN ( oversize )
Naben, Rock Ringe: UN
Pedalen: aus Magnesium
Reifen : HUTCHINSON 

Die Geometrie:
- Long
Radstand :1085 mm
Kettenstreben :380 mm
Innenlager: +35
Head angle: 71.5°

- Short
Radstand : 1070 mm
Kettenstreben : 380 mm
Innenlager: +35
Head angle: 71.5° 

Felgen: 39mm und 47 mm, vier Farben.
Single speed oder nicht (Option)

Gewicht: 1850 g (Rahmen)
Circa 10 200 g komplett

2200.

UN ist die Marke der Zubehöre von SUNN.
Ich hoffe, dass Sie die Sunn Marke kennen.
Mehrere Mals DH Weltmeister, mit Nicolas Vouilloz und sein Radical Plus...

PS: Entschludigung für die Fehler.


----------



## trialsrider (14. Oktober 2006)

Das Fahrrad hat keinen Sattelllllllllllll!  

is doch doof sowas.... und bier und so....
muss doch nicht sein.....das mit der katze....
verdammtaaa alkohol! hohl? nein, danke....


ok...nochmal...also wollte sagen das dass Fahrrad
komisch gut aussieht...und das die Felgen lecker aussehn
also gut halt vlt halten die mal was aus!  vlt grün oder rot 

oder....blau?  

auch egal...sollte vlt nicht in foren schreiben....sondern Memorie spielen!
kennt ihr das? wo man karten aufdecken muss und schreit wenn man gleiche hat...! also bin gespannt wann das ding man kaufen kann und wo!?

beim jannemann? der is nett!

prost martin! 

20" is nich nett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (14. Oktober 2006)

bang bang 2 shots in the head


----------



## Eisbein (14. Oktober 2006)

oh man martin was ist bloß mit dir loß, den post hättest du dir sparen können.

Nunja also ich muss sagen das rad sieht echt geil aus. viel geiler als ein adamant. geo ist auch super (tretlager vll. bissel hoch, aber das ist geschmacksache) was mir auch gefällt, der rahmen hat ein einigermaßen eigenständiges design.  
Also bin ich der einzige der die marke Sunn nicht kennt?  sag mir jetzt gar nix.

Fazit: sehr sehr schönes rad.


----------



## BraVe´ (14. Oktober 2006)

Hmm^^ also der Uhrzeit zu urteilen...und den Post nach...war Trialsrider da hackevoll^^ xD

Hackevoll vielleicht nicht...aber schon gutdrauf     

Ach...und das Fahrrad..ja das sieht ja wohl ziemlich geil aus ,Rahmen sieht ziemlich sauber verarbeitet aus...
aber halt 26" ^^ 

Mfg


----------



## speedy_j (14. Oktober 2006)

das rad macht einen guten eindruck aber der preis ist schon ganz schön heftig, wenn man bedenkt, dass es irgendwann auch bricht. 

sunn ist mir noch, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, aus den neunzigern bekannt. hab aber schon lange nix mehr davon gehört.


----------



## roborider (14. Oktober 2006)

also 2200 find ich schon etwas unverschämt, vor Allem weil Sunn ja keiner der großen Trialhersteller ist und wahrscheinlich auch nicht so die Erfahrung hat .... schlagt mich wenn ich mich irre


----------



## Raimund-Aut (14. Oktober 2006)

Hahahahahahahaha

Thierry Girard war sicher niiiiie Weltmeister auf Sunn....

Und Caisso hat auch keine Ahnung.... Und nur der Name rechtfertigt den Preis.....

jaja...

So funktioniert Trial. Genau so.


----------



## trialsrider (14. Oktober 2006)

wollte nur sagen das ich mit dem Post oben nix zu tun habe!
Kann mich nicht entsinnen jemals so einen Unsinn geschrieben zu
haben! irgendwer muss das PW von meinem Account kennen! 

Ohhh mein Gott der Bremshebel für vorne!!  IST DER HÄSSLICH!!!  


(ich habe die vermutung das ein 20"er mich mit seiner dunkle Macht....
also quasi dazu gezwungen hat....) aber ist ja nur ein Vermutung!
Will niemanden Verdächtigen! kami wars!!!


----------



## ecols (14. Oktober 2006)

Finde es ein sehr gelungenes Rad.. hätte es horizontale ausfallenden wäre es wie gemacht für mich..
Oder soll gerade das diese "singlespeed" option sein? dann muss ich sparen gehen..


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (14. Oktober 2006)

rein optisch schönes rad.
aber ich finde der preis könnte auhc unter der 2000 grenze liegen. ich denke 1800-1900 hätten es auch getan, nur 2200 find cih sehr deftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plazermen (14. Oktober 2006)

Na was? Der alte gute Sunn Franzose hat endlich  mal auch angefangen Trialrader zu basteln? Und wie immer alles bei Sunn muss weiss gestreichelt sein ;]

Mir gefallt es nicht besonders - ich mag's halt eckig und nicht so gerundet. Und teuer ist es auch ein bisschen - Sunn-Franzosen wollen in die Trialsscene einsteigen und gleich bei so einem Preis? Dafur kann man doch ziemlich gute Karre von gepruften hi spec Teilen locker basteln. Na, das lasse ich mir von ihnen nicht weissmachen ;P


----------



## Dr.Hasi (14. Oktober 2006)

mir gefällt es auch sehr gut! schöne "klassische"form!!!
finds auch zu teuer, und horizontale ausfallenden wären ja wirklich traumhaft gewesen


----------



## la bourde (14. Oktober 2006)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> Hahahahahahahaha
> 
> Thierry Girard war sicher niiiiie Weltmeister auf Sunn....
> 
> ...


Ja, du hast recht, aber ich spreche nur von Nicolas Vouilloz und downhill.
Ausserdem es war mehrere Prototyp und jede Atomzs Profi (6 glaube ich) hattet seinen eigenen Rad (und Geometrie).
Caissos Prototyp
Caissos Prototyp 2
Ich bin nicht sicher, dass Echo (oder die andere Diengs Marke, ie Adamant, Gu, Czar und Zoo!, oder Toxsin, Zhi) so viel Prototyp machen.



			
				roborider schrieb:
			
		

> also 2200 find ich schon etwas unverschämt, vor Allem weil Sunn ja keiner der großen Trialhersteller ist und wahrscheinlich auch nicht so die Erfahrung hat .... schlagt mich wenn ich mich irre


Ich war auch derselbe Meinung.

Der Mann, der das Radproject geführt hat, heisst Christian GUGLIOTTA.
Er hat die Atomz Marke http://www.atomz.fr/ gegründet.
Die dritte Atomzs Verzion (Atomz Evo3) war einen grosse Konkurrent den Koxx Levelboss (es war kein XTP zur Zeit):




Und Sunn hat auch eine sehr gute Erfahrung mit anderen Disziplin (Enduro, XC, usw).

Und die erste Räde werden nur 1590 in Frankreich kosten.

Für ecols:
Ich glaube, dass das Rad als Singlespeed verkaufen wird.
Nur die Gang sind eine Option.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (14. Oktober 2006)

also ich find das rad mal genial.. 
mal schauen wie sich der preis entwickelt.
sunn war schon immer dafür bekannt etwas teuerer zu sein...aber dafür stimmt die qualität da auch.


----------



## andre35i (14. Oktober 2006)

ich finds supi...was sol den der rahmen so kosten???


----------



## trialsrider (14. Oktober 2006)

Nebenbei ist es ja mal ein gutes Zeichen für Unseren Sport
wenn größere Firmen jetzt auch Trialräder herstellen!

Ich warte auf das 1 richtige von Cannondale!  

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (14. Oktober 2006)

la bourde schrieb:


> Für ecols:
> Ich glaube, dass das Rad als Singlespeed verkaufen wird.
> Nur die Gang sind eine Option.



ja, aber singlespeed macht noch keine horizontalen ausfallenden.. und nach den bildern ist die singlespeed version wohl schaltungstauglich, ergo Schaltzugmontagemöglichkeit, "schaltauge".. für 1500 eier würd ich dann glatt eins nehmen.. also ein "richtiges" singlespeedbike..


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (14. Oktober 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> Ich warte auf das 1 richtige von Cannondale!



noch mehr coladosen?


----------



## la bourde (19. Oktober 2006)

Nachrichten:
Es wird mit einer 2 Jahre Garantie verkaufen werden !  
Eine 20" Version wird auch entwickeln.


----------



## tommytrialer (19. Oktober 2006)

das 20" hatte Marc Caisso bei der WM dabei, habe aber leider keine gescheiten Bilder auf denen man das Bike erkennen kann...


----------



## la bourde (10. November 2006)

Die neue Webseiten sind on-line:
http://www.atomz.fr/index.html


----------



## Gabelschrotter (10. November 2006)

hi, ich will mich ja erlich ned aufführen aber ich muass mal ganz blöd frang , so als "normalo"-biker aber is des nicht brutal anstrengend aus eigener kraft über 3m weit zu springen. Und mir würds a wahnsinnig weh tuan wenn ich 2m ins flache chrashen würd  (ich mein so ganz ohne aussrolln und federung) danke scho mal


----------



## sdh (10. November 2006)

technik


----------



## Gabelschrotter (10. November 2006)

sdh schrieb:


> technik


mehr ned?


----------



## trialsrider (10. November 2006)

Joar doch ein bisschen Kraft, ein gutes Fahrrad und viel viel üben!


----------



## Gabelschrotter (10. November 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> Joar doch ein bisschen Kraft, ein gutes Fahrrad und viel viel üben!


respekt aber ihr müsst doch dauernd neue felgen kaufen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sdh (10. November 2006)

ne ne. da brauchts schon einiges. mit nem geschmeidigen fahrstiel


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (12. November 2006)

jup.wenn du einfach mit beiden rädern gleichzeitig ins falt rauschst:der chirupraktiker ruft ( schreibet man des so ^^) aber wenn du z.B. Mit dem hinterrad aufkommst,dann erst mit dem vorderrad dann kommst du einigermaßen sanft auf.und da der rahmen so niedrig is,kannst du dir dabei nich den rahmen,bzw. sattel zwichen die nüsse hauen üb en bissl und du wirst federungen verfluchen.und schmerzhafte landungen hatte ich bis jetzt noch nich,geht halt nur hart auf die hanggelenke...MfGsen martin


----------



## Gabelschrotter (12. November 2006)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:


> jup.wenn du einfach mit beiden rädern gleichzeitig ins falt rauschst:der chirupraktiker ruft ( schreibet man des so ^^) aber wenn du z.B. Mit dem hinterrad aufkommst,dann erst mit dem vorderrad dann kommst du einigermaßen sanft auf.und da der rahmen so niedrig is,kannst du dir dabei nich den rahmen,bzw. sattel zwichen die nüsse hauen üb en bissl und du wirst federungen verfluchen.und schmerzhafte landungen hatte ich bis jetzt noch nich,geht halt nur hart auf die hanggelenke...MfGsen martin


das kenn ich vom street-fahren


----------

